# Ork Strategies in 6th Edition.



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

A lot of stuff has changed in 6th edition, but not everything. What strategies have you tried and succeeded with in 6th. I haven't had much chance to play but I am very curious on what people have been trying.

With the frailty of vehicles its a little bit tougher, but I've seen wagons do real well.

The old burna battlewagon still works pretty damn well with its multiple template tomfoolery. Its still useful against any army that runs foot infantry.

With the new heavy weapon rules lootas in battlewagons make nasty anti-aircraft and light vehicles squads. 

Beyond that I haven't played enough to find any other solid strategies.


What say you internets, what are your tried and tested ork strategies in 6th edition.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I found out that lootas and burna bommas are a nasty combo. I blew up the transports with the lootas, and then bombed the unit with the bommer. With the new flyer rules, flyers are so difficult to kill. I'd run a dakkajet for anti air, and then 2 burna bommas.

A horde of thirty boys lost its number one weakness, fearless saves. Now thirty boys are absolutely brutal. You just need to be careful so that you can keep your powerklaw nob alive.

Snikrot and commandos are worthless, but the green tide is better than ever.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

I have found that if your going to run orks the best way to run them is FAST! The new vehicle rules for disembarking work particularly well when at first they looked to have been nerfed. If you want a mob to disembark the vehicle can only move 6", however troops can now deploy upto another 6" away from any access point which on a truck is everywhere as its open topped. You then make your assault roll of upto 12" which gives you a an effective maximum charge range of 24" ad as the average dice roll o 2 D6 is 7 you have an average charge range of 19 inches, and you will be firing all the way to boot, with the added addition that you can re-roll one of your charge dice if you have declared a waaagh. and remember this applies whether your doing it with a mob of 12 boyz in a trukk or mob of nobs with a warboss in a deathrollered up battlewagon.
Also agree with the burna thing, i dont go anywhere without them they used to be vunerable to enemy assaults with there low armour save but now if you stick a big Mek with kustom force field with them, they are going to be harder to cut down in the shooting phase and people will be thinking twice about assaulting them because if you have ten in a mob thats potentially 30 strength 4 AP 5 hits they are going to have to deal with before they even get into combat with you 
In summary i reckon the speed freak will be king in sixth ed when compared to the other ork army configurations.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

10 boyz in an open topped av10 vehicle that cannot be disembarked unless its moved less than 6", the lack of fearless, and snap fire renders boyz poorly.

Dual Meganobz with kombiscorchas, burnaboyz, dakkajets and battlewagons, with horde shootaboyz I like the look of.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

due to the new fearless rules, the old 30 boy squad is infinitely better than it was before.

the potential for really long range assaults helps too. with enough large units of boys, you are going to be able to charge with some of them on turn 2 by all likelihood.

also, a squad of boys will absolutely beat any tank with rear armor 10 to death due to the new hull point system.

I could see dakka jets over a horde being effective now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Long range assaults" - you have an equal chance of rolling low, not to mention that you are on average, rolling a 7 for assault - 1" more than typical.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Not to be an ass Vaz, but I think you are working with half the fact on Transports and assults. And when did we loose fearless? We still have the mob rule for the boys. 

According to the rules for transports and trukks, which by my count are on 5 diffrent pages (BRB 79, 83, 33, and then pages in the codex) But if you add it all up, you move the trukk 6 in, thats correct, then you move the models 6 in from the transport (see the pictures at the bottem of 79.) If you give red paint job I would think you could get 7 inches, then 6 inches. This has given your boys 13 inches at this point. Then because its an open top this means you can assult the turn you get out. So we have a PK and 11 other boys with an effective range of 15-25 inches. Where as in 5th ed you have a range of 21in (13in move, 2in deployment 6 in charge) So yes, you do have to rely on luck abit more, but you end up getting more I think. 

Its not like Orks are the only ones who have variable charges anyway, but when you look at other assult forces, our basic troop choices are the fucking bomb.

Now on to my chosen tatics. Nobs are going to be better I think. Rather then silly assed wargear loads to get wound allocation, we can save points and abuse the shit out of the look out sir! rule. Because Nobs are all charactors they can allocate the wounds around (only one time per wound of couse) to who they want to take it. This makes Meganobs, NobBikers, and standard Nobs boss. Then if you add the warboss in there, he gets to move the wound around on a 2+ because he is an IC. I ran 5 meganobs with a mega armor warboss in a battlewaggon and they cant die. 

Warbikes, Deff Koptas and Nob Bikers all need str 10 to instagib them so no more worries about krak missiles for me. 

And I also think that for a defensive list, shoota boys, and Flash Gitz are going to be stupid good. 6+ is not much diffrent from ork shooting anyway, so when your enemy is trying to charge 20 shootas who are going to pour out 40 shots! Mathhammer says you get 7 hits at str 4. Not too shabby, and then they are still boys. Flash gits ignore cover and if you get the Shootier and More Dakka you are shooting str6 in over watch. Ya, suck it eldar, who no longer get a cover save (thank you git finda).

As mentioned lootas are AA choices for us now, awesome. 

And lastly a word on kan walls. Now we need to look at how we position. Under the new rules we have to go from this

Kan Kan Kan

to this

Kan
Kan
Kan

If you line the kans up so that the enemy shoots at only the first one, they have to get thru all that armor one kan at a time, add a KFF in there, which has been dropped to 5+ but still, add that in and you have one pain in the ass. Also note that immobilized no longer kills a kan, he becomes a static fire base. So yes, they only have 2 hull points, but the unit has 6 hull points and you can make it as painful as you want with positioning.

Still working on all of my tatica, but this ed looks alot like infantry and shooting to me.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats pretty rad Obinhi, I also just followed your rules chain, and on page 33, it says assault vehicles allow their troops to disembark AND charge on the turn their ride was destroyed. Because open topped vehicles are now assault vehicles.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Also, Vaz, orks have always been a random ass army I'd much rather have two die charging then 6 inches tops.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

buckythefly said:


> Thats pretty rad Obinhi, I also just followed your rules chain, and on page 33, it says assault vehicles allow their troops to disembark AND charge on the turn their ride was destroyed. Because open topped vehicles are now assault vehicles.


OHHHHH YEEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!

The one meta issue us orks have now is that movement and wound allocation and rolling for wounds and stuff is so much slower, coupled with the fact that our opponents can measure at any time, we need to all be on our game and cut out sloppy moves. Otherwise us green tide players will get caught up making dumb moves, or we will time out on turn 2.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I've had that happen to me already. Chaos marine gunline, I got to kiss them before I got tabled. 6th is definitely a game for more prevalent table strategy. in 5th it was mostly put the guys in the right place. All this fidgety movement/wound allocation at least makes it more strategic. Its good to have some hope for decent strategies.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya I've said it a few times, but the allies stuff is awesome. I bought a commander and 24 fire warriors to bolster my ork line for tourniments. The pulse rifles still wound MEQs on 3s, Gaurd and eldar on 2s and ignores armor on the lighter guys. I'm thinking of that or going full 'Fuck you' and taking a mec vet pair with mounted CCS and have a really mobile tank hunting unit.

The point is, before you had to think "I john going to bring Tanks with mech vets, or is he bringing the kan wall?" Now the whole system is thrown out. I think this first 6-8 months will be one hell of a time as people really play with lists and allies. That and everytime a codex comes out, that is going to shake up the whole system of master lists.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Some armies have strengths which only go well together - for example Space Wolves and Space Marines - Marines for ages have been wanting to get a dual Special Weapon Squad, the Thunderfire Cannons are deadly now, Thunderwolf Cavalry are so expensive you can't really afford more than one, a Wolf Priest has excellent Psychic Powers, and Space Marine Bike Captains allow Bike Troops.

Awesome stuff. And most builds will go towards the same meta as a whole that you can adequately counter. There will be the whole "random" aspect which will see a curveball - it will become strong, because it's so weak, so meta will see it countered in lists less and less, until saturation sees it become powerful - case in point 5th edition Daemons.

At 12 models? 3 Casualties and its gone. You are taking the trucks for mobility - low end vehicles are so fragile now its not even funny, once the truck goes, you've got 12 boyz on foot - not too hard to get rid of, avoid, or remove fearless from, especially with Overwatch and I2. Guard strike before you now in combat.

You can only move 6" before you can no longer not disembark, meaning that you are forced to Flat Out up to an enemy unit. You then have a turn in which you do nothing, before disembarking, moving, and assaulting. Alternatively, the enemy unit can then decide to attack your transport (typically equipped with Haywire or Krak Grenades, or a lot of Meltabombs these days), destroying it, and then charging your unit to stop Furious Charge, and killing a couple at a higher initiative, removing Fearless (3 kills maximum), and then winning the fight, make you jog on.

Red Paint Job has no effect on your move, you can only move 6" and then disembark. Any further and you cannot disembark, RPJ or not.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I would like to break this down. My initial reaction to this was that because something got nerfed its useless, or somehow bad. 



Vaz said:


> Some armies have strengths which only go well together - for example Space Wolves and Space Marines - Marines for ages have been wanting to get a dual Special Weapon Squad, the Thunderfire Cannons are deadly now, Thunderwolf Cavalry are so expensive you can't really afford more than one, a Wolf Priest has excellent Psychic Powers, and Space Marine Bike Captains allow Bike Troops. Fact, but in the larger games, prior to 2K games, you can really take some killer stuff. You can afford more then one wolf rider, you just wont get something else. I like to use the example of the Hydra. I can take one for 75 or 2 for 225. That in a 1K game is alright for me, at the end of the day, I would have to take 500 points of orks, and 500 points of IG, so easy to do.
> 
> Awesome stuff. And most builds will go towards the same meta as a whole that you can adequately counter. There will be the whole "random" aspect which will see a curveball - it will become strong, because it's so weak, so meta will see it countered in lists less and less, until saturation sees it become powerful - case in point 5th edition Daemons. No arguements here. I just think that this game has done alot for balance which hopefully smooth out armies. Now people could play because they like the army, and get away from playing a list because its the only way to really win. At my last tourniment, my kan wall that I mentioned earlyer came 4th out of 16 against 4 necrons, 2 GKs and various other Imperial armies.
> 
> ...


So there we have it. I dont want you to feel like this is personal, but the way I see it, 6th ed has made everything in the codex useful, and to try and make out that something is no longer good because of X is short sighted and silly in my opinion.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, it's a changed game with 6th edition. The new rules give a big boost to tougher vehicles, but hurts frailer ones, especially walkers. 

The problem with Killa Kans is that even with a KFF, it's not that difficult for opponents to wipe them out with S7+ high volume shooting. Worse yet, now that MEQ can hit with their krag grenades in CC using their WS instead of needing a 6, the Killa Kans won't last long in CC either. 2 hull points seals it. It breaks my heart, but Killa Kan walls just don't work any more. They can still work, as they're still cheap for their cost, but they're a support unit now, not a front line behemoth. Deff Dreads are a bit better, but not by much.

For front line behemoths, I say Meganobz with combi-skorchas foot the bill nicely. They move and assault at full speed, most attacks against them do nothing, their powerklaws shred, their combi-skorchas make opponents regret assaulting them, and an attached warboss w/mega armor helps absorb/deflect lascannon shots. Nob bikers work great too, especially with cybork and painboy.

Big Gunz are now pretty sweet. Flash Gitz are better, but still not worth the cost. You're better off with meganobz and nob bikers.

12 Boyz in a trukk just don't seem like enough anymore. The fact they now assault with initiative 2 just hurts them even more.

Shoota boyz are indeed great, but don't expect overwatch to do much. Against marines, that's 60 shots = 10 hits = 5 wounds = 1-2 dead marines. It's nice, but hardly earth shattering. Overwatch in general is only a big deal when combined with the divination power to allow you to fire overwatch with your full BS, and even then only in armies with BS3+.

Grots still hold objectives well, especially with overwatch.

Burna boyz are indeed sweet. Overwatch makes them incredibly deadly! Everyone's going to think twice before assaulting them. They can still be shot to death though, so we'll have to see how they hold up in play.

Lootas are still good, but I don't think they're going to do much to flyers, making either the Ork flyers or allied flyers more or less a necessity.

Battlewagons are great for troop delivery, but tank shocking with a deffrolla isn't the great strategy it used to be. You can't disembark after the tank shock anymore, and even when moving 12in+, opponents now hit you on 3's, not 6's. Keep 'em cheap, to bring the boyz and meganobz to the fight.


----------

